

OpenPoker, a scalable poker server written in Erlang, is public on GitHub - wagerlabs
http://www.wagerlabs.com/blog/2008/12/openpoker-is-open-again.html

======
halo
Not wanting to be a dick, but you could have chosen a less misleading name for
the software considering it doesn't meet the Open Source Definition.

~~~
tlrobinson
While it may not be "free software" or "Open Source" (with capital letters)
it's "open source" in the broader sense of the phrase.

Not to mention Open Source (proper) hardly has a monopoly on the "Open"
prefix.

~~~
davidw
No one used "open source" to describe stuff with the source code available
until the term came out to describe free software with a marketing friendly
name. People who use 'open source' to describe what is proprietary code with
source available are often just trying to confuse things. To be clear, he is
not doing that, he's just using 'open', which is fair game, I suppose.

------
Prrometheus
There are also some poorly written, hasty implementations of machine learning
algorithms written in Matlab.

I only mention this because it is pertinent to the reason why I am up at this
hour reading Hacker News.

------
bbhoss-synsol
This is quite an interesting piece of software, however I keep wondering why
it remains so restricted when it comes to licensing.

Also, do you still plan on working on a Ruby version of OpenPoker? I am quite
interested in how you would go about designing such software with Ruby, since
there isn't really an OTP-equivalent.

Thanks.

~~~
vegai
"Also, do you still plan on working on a Ruby version of OpenPoker? I am quite
interested in how you would go about designing such software with Ruby, since
there isn't really an OTP-equivalent."

But... why?

------
tlrobinson
I like how a language invented 20 years ago for writing telecom switch
software is now used for _poker servers_.

------
mattmaroon
That's pretty sweet. Don't forget to hide yourself a back door in case any
future poker rooms are built on top of it.

~~~
wagerlabs
There _is_ a backdoor, the license. I'm not holding my breath, though.

------
RKlophaus
Very excited to study this code. Thanks Joel!

~~~
wagerlabs
No problem Rusty! The code is raw and I hate it. I'll be improving on it as I
go along. I also have to finish tournaments this month, been putting it off
for ages!

